

Ask HN: What are some good ways to find local web design/dev work? - ryanb

Is going door to door to small businesses effective? Flyers around town? Ad-words?<p>I'm looking for short term work so I can continue working on my own projects.
======
mgkimsal
door to door effectiveness will vary greatly on your location and your own
personal charisma and experience selling. Most people don't have it, and fail
miserably.

Here's a short list of suggestions:

* Flyers in coffeeshops/libraries/copycenters * Attending local meetup groups (not programming/tech ones, but business ones) * Presenting at local meetup groups * Craigslist posting your services * Answering other craigslist ads * Google adwords (possibly, but don't spend too much without testing/targetting) * Word of mouth via your personal network

I'm sure others will have their own suggestions. Your profile suggests you're
in NY - door to door _might_ be more effective there because of the density of
all types of businesses.

Gentle plug: these are the sorts of topics we'll be tackling at
<http://indieconf.com> in November. I hope you get your local webdev work
before then though :)

------
jblochjohnson
Go to a meetup for your language/area of expertise. I've found that having a
network of other people with similar skills can often lead to people passing
on job offers they don't have time for, which is a job for you!

Also, set up an RSS feed on a Craigslist search (check out the bottom right
hand corner of the screen), and pounce pounce pounce.

